# William Robertson "Gem Line"



## rushie

Hi all,

I'm trying to get some info on Gem Line ships, including company history, ship history, photos or anything that may help with research for a book.

I have heard that some company records are held at Strathclyde Uni in Glasgow, and have contacted Stephenson Clarke, who took them over...without any success unfortunately.

If anyone can assist, that'd be marvellous.

Happy sailing!

Rushie.


----------



## japottinger

*Gem Line*

I have some photos, but with new copyright rules not sure if I can post as the original negs were bought by another dealer.


----------



## rushie

Hi,

Thanks for that. This is a major problem for potential use of photos in books these days...or on websites, as members will have been reading about!

I think a way around it may be to credit them to "Author's collection"...what do you think?

Thank's for getting in touch.

Rushie.


----------



## lakercapt

I posted some comments about William Robertsons on this site.
Look under the Coasters section.
There are a couple of photographs in the coaster section of the gallery.
Last one I posted was of "Amber"


----------



## rushie

*Gem Line*

Thanks, I've found 3 so far - Amber, Cameo ad Emerald.


----------



## jactaa

rushie said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm trying to get some info on Gem Line ships, including company history, ship history, photos or anything that may help with research for a book.
> 
> I have heard that some company records are held at Strathclyde Uni in Glasgow, and have contacted Stephenson Clarke, who took them over...without any success unfortunately.
> 
> If anyone can assist, that'd be marvellous.
> 
> Happy sailing!
> 
> Rushie.


I took the 'Topaz into the Royal Albert Dock in April 1982 and stood by until she was handed over to Turkish owners on 22nd April 1982. New name 'Sutas', 
then 'Naz' in 1985, 'Yilos' in 1987 (maltese) and my last record is 'Panatotis' in July 1990. I also sailed for 6 months on 'Tourmaline'.


----------



## Pat McCardle

Hi! Rushie. Type Gem into Photo Gallery search & a picture I took of 'GEM' in Odda will appear. Although not very clear due to winter time in that port this was a clear as it got with the daylight at noonish!! If you want to use the photo, in any way, then you have my permission.


----------



## Hugh MacLean

Hello Rushie,

Found a pic of one of my father's old ships the ss Turquoise. Here: http://www.chesterahoy.com/SHIPS/f1.htm

*TURQUOISE* "Gem Line" coasters, with the distinctive, short white line marked on the hull beneath the superstructure, were regular visitors, usually bringing cargoes of coal down from Ayr, Scotland. She was completed in 1947 as *KALMAR*-47 and carried the names *ARNE*-50 and *JARRIX*-55 before being bought by William Robertson Shipowners Ltd., Glasgow, whom she served for 16 years. Subsequent names were 1966 *HELLENIKOS VORRAS* (Greece), 1979 *GEORGIOS* (Greece), 1980 *PAOLA X* (Panama); thereafter, track is lost of her. Particulars: 547 GT, length - 171 ft, breadth - 29 ft, speed - 10 knots. 

Her Official No was: 183432

Hope that is of some help

Rgds


----------



## lakercapt

jactaa said:


> I took the 'Topaz into the Royal Albert Dock in April 1982 and stood by until she was handed over to Turkish owners on 22nd April 1982. New name 'Sutas',
> then 'Naz' in 1985, 'Yilos' in 1987 (maltese) and my last record is 'Panatotis' in July 1990. I also sailed for 6 months on 'Tourmaline'.



As you are still arround I know that you did not do the Atomic waste dumps in the Atlantic on the Topaz.
Remember the Tourmaline well as that was my first "Captains" job.
Was the "Old Man" and the youngest crew member.


----------



## Pat McCardle

lakercapt said:


> As you are still arround I know that you did not do the Atomic waste dumps in the Atlantic on the Topaz.
> Remember the Tourmaline well as that was my first "Captains" job.
> Was the "Old Man" and the youngest crew member.


GEM was the vessel used on the nuclear waste dumping, 500nm off Lands End (Thumb)


----------



## muldonaich

do you remember roddy nicholson?regards kev.


----------



## lakercapt

Pat McCardle said:


> GEM was the vessel used on the nuclear waste dumping, 500nm off Lands End (Thumb)



Sorry Pat but the "Topaz" was used for the nuclear dumping in 1970's as I was asked to go on her when rgeular captain wanted vacation. Even the bonuses were not sufficient inducement.
The "Gem" may have been used when the "Topaz" got too contaminated but that was after my time.
Gem was a new vessel when I left. (*))


----------



## Don Sangster

Rushie if you go to the British Merchant Navy Site therte are a few of Robertson,s
on there, the Amber Amethyst Brilliant Emerald Jade and the Pearl the one I am looking
for is the Obsidian I was on her 1952-53 2 skippers one was Gibson the other Hood. I joined her in Barry Sent from Cardiff pool. Hope this helps
Regards Don S


----------



## Ian

*gem*

Rushie.
i have old ships monthly may 1985 pic of the gem discharging stone in old bromborough dock merseyyour welome to it f.o.c if int give me P.M
Regards Bobby.


----------



## rushie

*Many thanks all*

Thanks for all the replies, information and offers of photographs.

What's really missing now is historical data which seems extremely hard to come by. I know there are some records kept in Uni of Strathclyde, but that's about it.

I've sent a couple of requests to Stephenson Clark Shipping, who took them over, asking for assistance, but seem to be banging my head against the bulkhead!

I was fascinated about the recollections of atomic waste dumping in the Atlantic!

Cheers all....I'll keep plugging away!

Rushie (Applause)


----------



## lakercapt

The stories about dumping atomic waste in the Atlantic were tended to be covered up later on as it became a political hot potato.
I refused to do it but the horror stories I heard from some wheo were involved made me wonder at the stupid things mankind has done to this planet and that was one that can't be remeded.
I don't know if hearsay is accepted but I might one day tell what was devulged to me.


----------



## James MacDonald

I sailed on the Pearl Dec 67 as A/B. The Capt was A.H.Fletcher & later on the Brilliant around 77 as mate, with a Capt. Soutor. & lastly theTurquoise as mate with Capt Jimmy McDowell from N.I all before Stevie Clark got thier mitts on them.


----------



## FOUFOU

I Have A Late 50`s Abc Coastal Cargo Ships Which Has A List Of Robertson Ships. 15 Ships In Total When Built , Tonnage Etc Can Scan And Send If It Is Of Help.


----------



## Fairfield

Try Glasgow University Archives: www.archives.gla.ac.uk.
They have an on line enquiry form you can fill in.
Also try George Robinson at www.riversea.co.uk


----------



## george stafford

CAMEO Built by A.&J. Inglis in 1937 went ashore on Arklow Bank while on a voyage from Port Talbot - Dublin with a cargo of coal on the 10/09/1950. She became a total loss


----------



## danube4

Hi, Interested in Gem Line history? Try:

www.dmcsoft.com/tamh/history.php?tamhid=419

Click, News Paper Article.

Barney.


----------



## Pat McCardle

muldonaich said:


> do you remember roddy nicholson?regards kev.


Hi! Kev. Who can forget the big man? I was sent as relief Bo'sun to the GEM for 4 weeks, on getting there I met Roddy, who had been there since she was built & I persuaded him to take on the job. I believe he is still going out on one of his boats off Barra, doing a wee bit of fishing? If you know & see him send my regards. Pat (Thumb)


----------



## RoyFenton

Rushie,

please drop me an e-mail, as I have information which may be useful in your seach for Gem Line material
Roy Fenton

This is a public site and posting your email address can lead to spam. 
The Private Message system is desinged to allow contact between members after which they can exchange email addresses.


----------



## nomad

if you need photos of the wheelhouse etc on the tourmaline i have some of them


----------



## jimden

looking for a book on robertsons or the gem line, not sure if one exists but would be grateful for some information. I am looking for this for my father who sailed as a chief with the company.


----------



## scorcher

There are 6 or 7 photos of Gem line vessels plus brief details
in the World Ship Society"s booklet on Stephenson Clarke
by Craig J M Carter pub in 1981.


----------



## frigate360

*Roddie Nicholson*

I sailed with Roddy Nicholson in the Arklow Fortune in 2000. A first class seaman. He retired last year, his last ship being the Arklow River.
Best Regards, Fred.


----------



## Alan73

lakercapt said:


> Sorry Pat but the "Topaz" was used for the nuclear dumping in 1970's as I was asked to go on her when rgeular captain wanted vacation. Even the bonuses were not sufficient inducement.
> The "Gem" may have been used when the "Topaz" got too contaminated but that was after my time.
> Gem was a new vessel when I left. (*))


My Grandfather, John Reilly Marsh, worked on Topaz. I remember my grandmother telling me about the dumping of the waste. He died in 1973 when I was 3months old. It would be very interesting to hear from anyone that might have known him.


----------



## lakercapt

jimden said:


> looking for a book on robertsons or the gem line, not sure if one exists but would be grateful for some information. I am looking for this for my father who sailed as a chief with the company.


There is a book published by
Ships in Focus Publications
18 Franklands, Longton
Preston PR4 5PD
Called
William Robertson and the Gem Line
ISBN 978-1-901703-57-3


----------

